# First nurse



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

had planned to hit the gulf but got lost and ended up at the Lake of Mexico.



caught my first nurse shark yesterday evening. got it on the 9/0 with 50lb mono using a kingfish for bait. with all the trash talk about how sluggish these things are, i was not disappointed with the fight. 

its was a toad too. didn't get exact measurement but we agreed it was 7.5ft+ (i'm 6'6" and make 6ft sharks look small in pics).


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Im sticking with 8' min! The way you can tell how big it was is to look at how empty the water is in the back ground. 20 minutes prior to landing this thing there were hundreds of people swimming. I wonder why they all decided to get out?????? It must have been the huge surf that they predicted. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice shark!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

saw one in front of maravilla 2 days ago... it was laying on bottom as I kayaked over then saw it a little while later cruising on top in the same area...pretty fish


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

where/what is maravilla? the place in destin? 

its become really hard to fish the Destin area. which is a shame since its a lot closer. but yes, it was a really cool fish!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

Pretty nurse! Just be careful with those dudes because they will turn right around and can bite their tail just like a hammer. It makes them challenging to handle on the sand at times.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

maravilla is condo 1/8 mile west of Pompono joes on Miramar beach


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice catch lowpro!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeeeet!!!! nice job!!!!


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

ugly did you get any rays saturday on sikes


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Pretty nurse! Just be careful with those dudes because they will turn right around and can bite their tail just like a hammer. It makes them challenging to handle on the sand at times.


By far the toughest shark we have pulled out of the surf! It took both of us to drag it out of the water and three of us to wrestle it down to be able to remove the hook. UGLY


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome Nurse and they are a blast to catch at that size congrats


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Fish man. On a side not do you work on motorcycles in Orange co. NY. Just curious


----------

